# 3 mile area 8/22 stoopid late



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

decided to hit 3 mile since the incoming tide seemed right. high tide was supposed to be around 4:15A so i was in the water by 1A. there was action under almost every light on the bridge, water was slick as glass and the fish could care less that i was there. there were big bulls busting just feet from me, scared the shat out of me a few times. trillions of stupid little ladyfish too... threw several lures at them, finally got some bites with a crocodile spoon. had several big bull hook-ups and then one that broke me off and took my spoon, so i retied and hooked up another big red. he drug me around pretty good, had tons of energy in him. while fighting him, there were other bulls swimming right up to the yak, i could have literally reached down and touched one of them!! very cool. this red ended up being 30". gave up on finding any keepers and paddled my arss off towards some docklights i saw in the distance. tied my brand new yosuri which i thought looked awesome and the second cast landed a 25" red. the specks were not interested in my beautiful new lure so i tied on a smaller twitch bait and got me two keeper specs. by then it was 4AM so i called it and split.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice fish buddy, i love my yozuri!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha their facial expression are funny 
nice catch!! I struggle at the bridge never get much 
you fish it shallow or just wherever you can pm me if u wanna help me out :whistling:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice catches and thanks for the pics.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ox I was fishing near the hump. I seem to always find bull reds out there, I don't think I've ever caught a keeper out there. The tide definitely had a lot to do with the activity.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ok thank you ive been wanting to catch a bull for a while might have to go with you sometime if you dont.mind


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure I don't mind at all


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

well let me know when u plan on heading out and ill see if i can work something out


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> well let me know when u plan on heading out and ill see if i can work something out


 
I've fished the three mile quite a few times for bulls. It is a lot of fun and tiring. I prefer the gulf breeze side. If you want to head out let me know and I'll go with ya. Plus, I haven't had my new hobie out there yet.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks chaps what days and times work best for you? also my wife has a pelican ourcast is it safe for her to go with us in it? we havent had any issues with it.or anything just wondering


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

It is safe for her but it can get rough at three mile but it usually lays down after sunset, just have to watch the wind and bay reports. I usually launch at gulf breeze side and normally don't go much further than a mile out. If there is a north wind, I will launch on pensacola side. If the fish are there, you normally don't have to go very far. I work during the week so friday/saturday night works best. Let me know what works for you and we can all meet there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I work same days as you do you so what ever works for you we should be able to work with just let me know when.and we will be ready .
do u use the tides alot?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I work same days as you do you so what ever works for you we should be able to work with just let me know when.and we will be ready .
> do u use the tides alot?


I try to use tides but usually just fish when wife let's me. I like a falling tide or just prior or after tide turns. I'm still learning too.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

cool yea i got lucky that the wife likes it she didnt that much till we got the kayaks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

hey can you pm me your number i totally jacked this thread .

sorry Op


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im working 7-4 this week, so when you guys decide to fish the 3 mile, pm me if you dont mind..


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Daxman said:


> Im working 7-4 this week, so when you guys decide to fish the 3 mile, pm me if you dont mind..


I'd like to go if there's room.....................

Robin


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Robin, theres a whole bay out there buddy, there's always room.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The tides are gonna be early to mid am all week I think. I've been trying to fish the incoming tide when it and my schedule line up, which is usually after I get off work at 11pm. Good thing I like fishing at night...


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Josh Prob going to go Friday night for sure....maybe before then, have to look at the schedule. BTW it was great eating lunch with you and your lovely bride.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Good catches man! Be careful about giving that much detail though or you'll probably have to fight through a fleet of noisy motorboats next time.

Alex


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

ehh, if they want to come out at 1 am on monday morning, more power to them. Ard, sounds good. i'll be late tho, keep an eye on the wx.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great report - I am a Mobile guy - can you help with where to launch to fish that bridge? - thanks


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

google map it, 17th ave ramp puts you right there. its free too.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Daxman said:


> Robin, theres a whole bay out there buddy, there's always room.


 
Yeah,I know that.I would like to be with a group of guy's for the safety part of it,especially at night.Then, to learn the bridge some too.

If anyone goes Fri./Sat. nite Pls.PM me.....................

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ill see you out there Robin i plan for friday


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Time and put-in,please!

Robin


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm, looks like high tide is at 930 am and low is at 8 pm. I won't be able to get there till midnight and i'd hate to fish if their ain't gonna be no fish, any thoughts?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

maybe chaps can chime in if not ill call him tomorrow and get details 

ill let u know Robin i still dont.understand the tides lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> maybe chaps can chime in if not ill call him tomorrow and get details
> 
> ill let u know Robin i still dont.understand the tides lol


I'm planning on getting there around 8pm, gulf breeze side. Tides are important but since it will be turning, hopefully it will come to life a little later in the night. I won't know for sure sitting at home wondering. :thumbup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

chaps said:


> I'm planning on getting there around 8pm, gulf breeze side. Tides are important but since it will be turning, hopefully it will come to life a little later in the night. I won't know for sure sitting at home wondering. :thumbup:


Good deal......artificials or live bait?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

artificials is what chaps uses


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Robin. 
myself and chaps will be shooting for 8 pm on gulf breeze side. Using mostly artificials and dead shrimp as a back up.

If anyone else what's to go you are more then welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks mighty windy tonight...15-20Kts, Moderate to heavy Chop West wind....... although that won't stop me in certain places.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I was afraid of that. We might have to look at another night.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Roger that, a choppy bay is miserable. Plus I can't get out till late. I'll skip this trip.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm with you chaps,
lets try another time don't want to take the wife out there on a bad night.
shes just starting to enjoy and understand fishing. Ever since we got the yak shes been buying lures n braid line and wanting better rod and reels lol I like it! DOnt wanna ruin that


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

That's cool,I have a chance for somr OT on Sat.and couldn't stay..................

Robin


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I'm with you chaps,
> lets try another time don't want to take the wife out there on a bad night.
> shes just starting to enjoy and understand fishing. Ever since we got the yak shes been buying lures n braid line and wanting better rod and reels lol I like it! DOnt wanna ruin that


Definately, I've been out there when it was rough and it was miserable. My wife will be out of town next wed through sun so I plan on getting some good fishing in then.


----------

